# Grunge look



## Laurel Austin (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking for software that puts the parchment or grunge look to a photo.  Would that come as a plugin for lightroom or would I need to just buy other software for that and if so what kind?
Thanks!


----------



## Richard Earney (Nov 6, 2008)

Lightroom doesn't have that sort of plug-in system yet.
Presets might give you some of the feel; Mike Lao's 3'' preset is handy for that http://inside-lightroom.com/presets/3''.zip


----------



## Laurel Austin (Dec 1, 2008)

That link doesn't work


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2008)

Link works here Laurel, but this is the page it's taken from: http://inside-lightroom.com/colour-presets/  Scroll down to 3''.


----------



## Laurel Austin (Dec 1, 2008)

okay, got it!
I downloaded a few...but they are not showing up after installing them.
I looked under File-Plug-in Extras.  It says "none"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2008)

They're not plugins Laurel, they're develop presets.  There's installation instructions here: http://inside-lightroom.com/installing-presets/


----------



## Laurel Austin (Dec 1, 2008)

I did find them under presets, thank you Victoria!


----------



## Laurel Austin (Dec 2, 2008)

You know, the grunge does not really look like the grunge I was hoping for.  Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you have some examples of the look that you are going for?


----------



## Laurel Austin (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll post links to them when I find them again.  Thanks!


----------



## uffehagen (Jan 15, 2009)

I made a preset that you might use. It will look like this (picture at right) http://zoom.comon.dk/index.php/news/show/id=953
Even if that is not what you look for, its a good startingpoint. I can mail it to you if you like


----------



## Laurel Austin (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you, that would be great!
[email protected]


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 16, 2009)

What I know as the grunge look can't be created in Lightroom. It usually makes use of texture layers, blending modes and masks, something you can't do in Lightroom. These need to be done in Photoshop. You can emulate a certain amount of the tonality in Lightroom, but not the actual final look.


----------



## uffehagen (Jan 16, 2009)

You are right Sean, but it's close


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 21, 2009)

I've a whole bunch of Dragan/Grunge presets on Inside Lightroom too Uffe, but to me it's still not the real deal!

I should really put them up on Lightroom Exchange too.


----------



## cal_gecko (Mar 8, 2009)

Uffehagen - I'm very interested in that preset you've created as well.... could you email it to me too please?  [email protected]  Thank you!!!

Uffehagen - could you please email that preset to me too? I really like what you've put together .. thanks! my email is [email protected]


----------



## uffehagen (Mar 8, 2009)

Sure, on its way


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 8, 2009)

What a good thing Uffe, do you think we could add an exchange for presets here as well??

The site you linked was all in Danish and I couldn't understand a thing!!:lol::lol:
Which part are you in ??


----------



## paul_w (Mar 8, 2009)

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page mentioned you will see the Develop setting that are being used.  Must admit it confused the hell out of me at first.


----------



## uffehagen (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> What a good thing Uffe, do you think we could add an exchange for presets here as well??
> 
> The site you linked was all in Danish and I couldn't understand a thing!!:lol::lol:
> Which part are you in ??



 Its from a Danish magazin. I'm living near Aarhus, eastcoast of Jutland peninsula.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> What a good thing Uffe, do you think we could add an exchange for presets here as well??



Probably worth leaving them with Richard at Inside Lightroom.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 12, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Probably worth leaving them with Richard at Inside Lightroom.



I understand that view Victoria, I think we have such a large membership there would be no harm either way. Maybe a place for outside resources/links.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 12, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;39'35 said:
			
		

> ... Maybe a place for outside resources/links.


We already have an open thread in Tips & Tricks...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Denis Pagé;39'69 said:
			
		

> We already have an open thread in Tips & Tricks...



And the second most popular one, sorry for not noticing that Denis. The title is a little obscure for the content IMHO!!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 13, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> And the second most popular one, sorry for not noticing that Denis. The title is a little obscure for the content IMHO!!


So just change this title! I wrote it when it wasn't an open thread yet...


----------



## Laurel Austin (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking for software that puts the parchment or grunge look to a photo.  Would that come as a plugin for lightroom or would I need to just buy other software for that and if so what kind?
Thanks!


----------



## uffehagen (Mar 13, 2009)

I will place it on my website, http://uffehfoto.dk/grunge.zip


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Denis Pagé;3914' said:
			
		

> So just change this title! I wrote it when it wasn't an open thread yet...


Denis, you are the one to change the title using "Edit" - "advanced", cheers..


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a typo in another tip and when I tried to change it, it just changed the title once the thread is open but the title appearing in the list of tips is never corrected!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2009)

Decide what you want it called and I'll change it for you Denis


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 14, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Decide what you want it called and I'll change it for you Denis


"Finding Lightroom Develop Presets" can be called "Links to Lightroom Develop Presets" or whatever you think may fit better.

"Finding images containing a only given keyword(s)" is to be changed for "Finding images containing only given keyword(s)". This one I changed but appears only once we open the thread...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2009)

All done Denis


----------



## momofoto (May 15, 2009)

You could try this...

http://www.stevecollinsphoto.com/2''9/'5/1'-easy-steps-to-lightroom-grunge-heaven/

Regards,

Steve

http://www.momofoto.co.uk
http://www.powershotsmag.com


----------

